# Rumours of Stripers?



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

Can anybody substantiate rumours of Stripers on Pea Island? It up on the board over at you know whos. Or is it Speedo talkin out the side of his neck? I know its hard to get in there but have we got Thanksgiving fish happening?
Can you park and walk to fish Pea Island at this Time?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Shhhhhhh.....It's a secret....


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

C'mon Man! At Bobs Bait and Swill it always is, especially without access. Still would like to know if you will be asked to leave if you try fishing Pea Island on foot at this time. Anybody?


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

I think you can walk over on the PI side.


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

if they are there ,then they are probably resident fish getting pushed out of the sound.haven't seen nor heard of ocean fish or bait balls working down the coast on the north side.been pretty nasty until the last couple of days so who knows maybe a school pushed down when it was blowing the last couple of weeks,as for access,still 4x4 only over the bonner bridge.


----------



## Peixaria (Dec 31, 2008)

OK Thanx As far as the little new bridge goes how extensive is the repair? For anyone whos driven it, Obviously the bridge is passable What are they doing there? Just replacing sand and perhaps rock? I am asking because I have to travel both ways in 1 day next week. I have been putting it off for a month. 
If you have anything to add Please contact me at your Local 107 Striper Rumour control. Thanx in advance


----------



## sunburntspike (Oct 4, 2010)

everything iv'e heard is that the road itself is still in shambles in places and some parts are buried beneath feet of sand thus the reason for the 4x4 only,but it is passable,best at low tide off shore wind conditions due to lack of dunes in places also


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Peixaria said:


> OK Thanx As far as the little new bridge goes how extensive is the repair? For anyone whos driven it, Obviously the bridge is passable What are they doing there? Just replacing sand and perhaps rock? I am asking because I have to travel both ways in 1 day next week. I have been putting it off for a month.
> If you have anything to add Please contact me at your Local 107 Striper Rumour control. Thanx in advance


 Actually they had some pavement there this afternoon at the little bridge.. Looks as though they are going to fix the "BUMPS" coming off and on? There is one way traffic and a stoplight.. Javis is located at s turns just waiting for business..  Actually,it's about a quarter mi of sand,and that is it.. Not too bad actually.. I've done it all week with no problems sofar,course ne'r could fixit for me real quick... As far as Dan and the striper rumour??? Your guess is as good as mine.. I could say PLENTY more about rdt's feesh'n reports,but I won't...


----------



## jmadre (Jan 3, 2008)

Here's a video of the over-sand section at the S-turns on Veterans Day: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7UXnhlGVYY&hd=1

The rest of the pavement on 12 was cleared before Veterans Day. The pavement on either side of the Temporary Bridge was broken, but the holes were filled with gravel before Veterans Day. Here's a video I shot passing over the bridge. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JqxYUkBefrA&hd=1

Here's what 12 looked like for 3-4 miles south of the Bonner Bridge on the same day: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7UXnhlGVYY&hd=1


----------



## bronzbck1 (Jun 13, 2007)

Yes fish was caught at new inlet, the guys called Marine Fisheries because the rules are different. All three where keepers that had to be thrown back because the Refuge is closed. Real 4x4's pacing through only. No stopping, you can be sited for trespassing. Road is closed today until 4:00pm for repairs.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

bronzbck1 said:


> Yes fish was caught at new inlet, the guys called Marine Fisheries because the rules are different. All three where keepers that had to be thrown back because the Refuge is closed. Real 4x4's pacing through only. No stopping, you can be sited for trespassing. Road is closed today until 4:00pm for repairs.


 Thanks,first verification of that rumour I have seen...


----------



## speckhunter80 (Oct 3, 2011)

You can read about it here: http://www.outerbanksfishing.com/cgi-bin/noteboards/webbbs_config_salty1.pl?read=9055


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

There hittin bunker. Shhhh don't tell anybody.


----------

